# Caltech Fall 2011



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 27, 2011)

Title spelled right? mkay
Anyway, so Caltech Fall 2011 has been announced! It's been a long summer with no competition so I'm pumped up for this! 

More information can be found here:
http://www.cubingusa.com/caltechfall2011/

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 27, 2011)

There's a good chance I'll be there. 

Expect domination in 2x2! xD


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 27, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> There's a good chance I'll be there.
> 
> Expect domination in 2x2! xD


Couldn't have been more cocky myself.


----------



## iCubeTime (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll most likely be there too. But i cant be cocky at all cuz i suck as it is and no practice the whole summer


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 27, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> Couldn't have been more cocky myself.


 
Well, there's a particular person that doesn't want me there.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 27, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Can't go . Good luck to everyone going, hopefully I can make it to Caltech Winter 2011.


 
Wouldn't it be 2012? I can't see a comp In November, than the same comp again in December... So in 2012, January/February? Idk, maybe you're right...

Ya, I'm not even close to this. I'm east coast!


----------



## Weston (Sep 27, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> There's a good chance I'll be there.
> 
> Expect domination in 2x2! xD


 
Just because you said that I'm going to practice 2x2 a ton.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 27, 2011)

Weston said:


> Just because you said that I'm going to practice 2x2 a ton.


 
Darn 
It should be fun with you and Steven being there.


----------



## MrData (Sep 27, 2011)

Just because of both of you I'm going to actually practice 2x2 before this competition. Hopefully.


----------



## Weston (Sep 27, 2011)

MrData said:


> Just because of both of you I'm going to actually practice 2x2 sim before this competition. Definitely.


 
Fixed


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 27, 2011)

MrData said:


> Just because of both of you I'm going to actually practice 2x2 before this competition. *Hopefully.*


 
That never happens in the end.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Good luck to all who are going but unfortanetly I can't go to the oppisite side of the country for a rubiks cube comp.Darn you state of North Carolina and your lack of comps.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 27, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Well, there's a particular person that doesn't want me there.


 
I don't want you there. 

loljk


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah I'll be there. 

Hopefully I'll have a decent mmag avg. My last two (out of two total) have been... bleh. That applies to every event. All my official results suck.


----------



## Berry (Sep 27, 2011)

Me and my girlfriend will be attending. It will be my first competition so im very excited to meet some fellow cubers I have only meet 2 other people who could solve the cube before and they were not very serious about it. My girlfriend averages 1:30 so she is nervous about competing but I keep telling her that its all for fun and to give it a try also.


----------



## MrData (Sep 27, 2011)

Weston said:


> Fixed


 


AustinReed said:


> That never happens in the end.




:[ I swear I will actually maybe practice irl this time


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 27, 2011)

Challenge accepted?

@James. I'm getting better at Master Magic. It's on bro.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 27, 2011)

There's a good chance I'll be there 

Expect domination in DOMINATION! xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 27, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Yeah I'll be there.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a decent mmag avg. My last two (out of two total) have been... bleh. That applies to every event. All my official results suck.


 
You can't get much worse than me for mmag failing. Last comp I averaged 2.70ish and got a 4.56 average :fp


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got partial confirmation that I will be able to attend. I only need to make sure my school/testing schedule is fine. Other than that, I'll register soon. 

BTW, I'm liking the 2 rounds of SQ-1.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but I registered. 
See you all there!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 11, 2011)

This will mark my return to competitive cubing. I'm quite excited to shatter my personal records.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 11, 2011)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> This will mark my return to competitive cubing. I'm quite excited to shatter my personal records.


 
Hey. I remember your youtube channel when I first started cubing. Excited to meet you!


----------



## Weston (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't go 
I have a piano competition that day.

I'll be at the Stanford competition though


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll be there! First competition.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 4, 2011)

Weston said:


> I can't go
> I have a piano competition that day.
> 
> I'll be at the Stanford competition though


 
Aww.. I wanted to race you at 2x2


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 16, 2011)

Weston said:


> I can't go
> I have a piano competition that day.
> 
> I'll be at the Stanford competition though


 Haha, like last year.


----------



## Riley (Nov 16, 2011)

Goals:
2x2: Sub 7.5
3x3: Hopefully sub 17.5, and at least 1 sub 15 single
4x4: Sub 1:35, hopefully I can get a sub 1:30 in the first 2 to finish the average
OH: Sub 50
BLD: At least a success
Magic: Sub 1.8, not a DNF average
Master Magic: Sub 4.5, hopefully sub 4 though if I don't mess up

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 16, 2011)

Goals
2x2: Sub 2.7 or NAR 
3x3: Sub 12.5
4x4: Sub 1
OH: Sub 32 
BLD: Sub-2
Magic: Sub 1.5
Master Magic: Sub 3


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 16, 2011)

Goals
2x2-5.xy Avg and Data/Austin pwning
3x3-19.xy Avg and Deven pwning everyone
4x4-Sub cut-offs
5x5-Sub-LOL
OH-Dan Pwns Me here
Magic/Master-No.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, hey, anyone going that has a laptop that can handle HD video? There's a My Little Pony episode this Saturday and I want to watch it, please.


----------



## dChan (Nov 17, 2011)

Is there anyone that is going to pass by Long Beach on their way to the competition and would be able to let me hitch a ride? I would really appreciate it. I'm not sure if I'll have a ride come Saturday, at this point.

EDIT: I have a ride back home but no ride to the competition, by the way. Thanks in advance to anyone that might be able to help me out.
EDIT2: Got a ride


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 20, 2011)

First at 2x2
2.87 average
1.33 single


----------



## MrData (Nov 20, 2011)

^ austin is awesome


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 20, 2011)

Will post video of stuffs afterwards. 
Thanks ste!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 20, 2011)

I filmed a movie there. I'll be editing it tonight and hopefully be done with it by no later Monday.
IT WAS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! :rainbowdash:


----------



## Weston (Nov 20, 2011)

How did Phillip do in OH?


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 20, 2011)

Weston said:


> How did Phillip do in OH?


Which one?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 20, 2011)

How did Phillip Espinoza do in OH?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 20, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> How did Phillip Espinoza do in OH?



17.xx avg w/ counting high 22. Should've been easily 15.xx


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 20, 2011)

1st in mmag
2.71 single
2.88 avg (top100 in the world!)

I also got a 10.18 3x3 single full step!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 20, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Which one?


 I think he's referring to either the 42nd or 5th...


a small kitten said:


> How did Phillip Espinoza do in OH?


 Which one?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 21, 2011)

I got 8th in 2x2 and 24th in 3x3 lol

I also have someone's timer that somehow got in my bag, If you lost yours, PM me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 21, 2011)

TheZenith27 said:


> I got 8th in 2x2 and 24th in 3x3 lol
> 
> I also have someone's timer that somehow got in my bag, If you lost yours, PM me.


 
So YOU'RE the smart-ass beat me in 3x3 Avg by a SECOND?! And barely advanced to 2nd Round leaving me in 25th place?
Jk, good job mate, glad you got that award.


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I think he's referring to either the 42nd or 5th...
> 
> Which one?


 
lawls. how did that get started in the first place? Is that cause he'd never come up until he was called a dozen times?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> So YOU'RE the smart-ass beat me in 3x3 Avg by a SECOND?! And barely advanced to 2nd Round leaving me in 25th place?
> Jk, good job mate, glad you got that award.



Lol I had no Idea.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 21, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> lawls. how did that get started in the first place? Is that cause he'd never come up until he was called a dozen times?


 
Notakao accidently the Excel Sheet and gave Phillip 12 slots for an event, and a separate 5 for another.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 21, 2011)

TheZenith27 said:


> I got 8th in 2x2 and 24th in 3x3 lol
> 
> I also have someone's timer that somehow got in my bag, If you lost yours, PM me.


 
Email Michael Young so that he can send an email out to everyone.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, sorry for triple posting, but the MOVIE IS NOW UP!


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Okay, sorry for triple posting, but the MOVIE IS NOW UP!



thnx for taking my full name out, but what you could do so that people aren't left hanging wondering who won mmag, you could put an annotation at that spot saying something like, "thebackflipmaster (James) got first place"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 21, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> thnx for taking my full name out, but what you could do so that people aren't left hanging wondering who won mmag, you could put an annotation at that spot saying something like, "thebackflipmaster (James) got first place"


 
I put a link in the description to the full results (whenever NotHashimoto updates them). I'll put it in the extra notes, haha!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 21, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> thnx for taking my full name out, but what you could do so that people aren't left hanging wondering who won mmag, you could put an annotation at that spot saying something like, "thebackflipmaster (James) got first place"


 
That makes perfect sense considering it took me all of 5 seconds to find out what your last name is based on that information.


----------

